# Tech Tip - Linear Motion Drive Mechanisms



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

From *linear ball bearings*, to *actuators*, to *pinion and gear racks* and more, Kyle and Jason help explain various *methods for driving linear motion* and when and why each one would be ideal for your build. Below are some additional helpful videos we've released related to linear motion. Stay tuned for *Part 2....*






*Other Videos we Mentioned in This Tech Tip Video:*
*Rail Racer Video: *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdQN4woD2iQ

*Linear Servos vs Linear Actuators: *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5tx64G1ilQ

*Lead Screws vs Threaded Rods:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLB8Cjj2UQc


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

@ 3min mark. You just solved my Haunted Chess Board issue! Thank you!


----------

